# Intel E8500 + Asus P5B Deluxe + HyperX 1066



## klepap (Aug 14, 2008)

1st question: I changed my Cpu, had Intel 6400 and my memory worked at 1066 Mhz (1067 Bios). Now with my new Cpu my HyperX modules run at 1000Mhz. How can I make them run at 1066 Mhz? What do i have to tweak (multipliers, volts etc)? I own 4Gb of Kingston HyperX with the 5-5-5-15 timmings.

2nd question: I tried to overclock the Cpu (only by raising the multiplier speed) but the temp rises from 45C to 70C+ (auto on voltage). Is this normal? I never had so much temp rising with my 6400 Cpu. Also note that i changed the stupid alu cooler from intel with a (heavy) Copper cooler from a EE 3.73 (-10C temps!!!).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2008)

*do not* overclock with the vcore on auto.You should set it manually,someone else here will give you an idea what to set it at 

Depending on your fsb,you will only have certain memory speed options depending on what memory divider you use.


Welcome to tpu


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

Remember, always use manual voltages, because you can kill your CPU. Increase FSB frequency a bit, then your memories will work at 1066MHz. This is caused by the fact that P965 has less memory dividers than P35/P45 or X38/X48. And welcome to TPU .


----------



## DOM (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah dont use auto the vcore jumps to 1.55v on auto when ocing 

so do you wanna oc the CPU ? to what speed do you wanna try to get ?


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

If you want to overclock your CPU, then you have to increase FSB frequency in small steps like 5-15MHz and check stability after each change. If your system becomes unstable, then you have to increase CPU or MCH voltage a bit. Repeat this until you'll reach maximum frequency for your CPU. You also should experiment a bit with memory dividers.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 14, 2008)

Please fill out the system specs, as it will help us to help you. Are you using the stock Intel cooler? If you are, that will easily explain the rise in temp to 70+ with increased vcore. Get yourself a good after market cooler and some AC MX-2. It will help a lot. With your vcore, use the minimum needed to get your overclock stable. You SHOULD be able to get that e8500 stable at 4.0ghz with less than 1.4v. Just remember to bump up the NB voltage a bit too.


----------



## klepap (Aug 18, 2008)

I just want to achieve 1066 memory speed, nothing more. As i wrote, i changed the E8500 alu cooler with a copper cooler from Intel EE 3.73. The temp dropped 10C, its a bit louder though. The cooler is not the problem, the voltage is. Its easy to step up the fsb speed but i dont know the right voltage for it. I need the right voltage for about 3300-3400 Mhz Cpu Speed!

My full system specs are: Intel E8500, 4x1gb Kingston Hyper-X 8500, Asus P5B Deluxe, Thermaltake Toughpower 600W, Asus 4870, 4hd 500+300+250+200 Gb.

Thanks


----------



## firewater88 (Sep 12, 2008)

klepap,

Did you ever fix the problem you were having? What were the settings you used?
I just installed the hyperx memory in my P5b deluxe but I still have the P4 3.4mhz cpu. I am pondering going to a dual core cpu but want to get the most out of the ram I just put in with as little adjustments as i can as I am a newbie to oc'in.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a P5B Deluxe and super fast memory speed is not the best way to reliably maximize your performance.  These boards also run a lot better with 2 memory modules and aren't nearly as good with 4.

I'd shoot for something like 425x9.0 or about 3825 MHz.  Start with 1.35 volts for the core.  If you're stable then you can go lower later but it's easier to start with too much than not enough.  This fsb speed will allow you to run your memory at a very conservative DDR2-850 speed and if you're stable you can switch that to 1063 MHz with one quick change in the bios.  The difference in performance is minimal between DDR2-850 with tight CL4-4-4-12 timings versus DDR2-1063 with CL5-5-5-15 timings.

Work on CPU MHz first and be conservative with memory timings and speed.  You'll get more reliable performance this way and won't end up hitting a "wall" because your memory is holding you back.

Send me a PM and I'll send you some bios screen shots of my P5B when I get the chance.  My E8400 runs 24/7 at 4 GHz and has been as high as 4500 MHz with only air cooling.  Very stable system once all the voltages are right.

I run my northbridge volts at 1.55 and haven't had any problems.

The best thing for testing is to use MemTest86+ on a bootable CD so you can tweak memory settings and voltages, etc. without having to boot up into Windows until you know you are reasonably stable.  Much safer that way and you can monitor memory bandwidth as well.


----------



## firewater88 (Sep 12, 2008)

unclewebb said:


> I have a P5B Deluxe and super fast memory speed is not the best way to reliably maximize your performance.  These boards also run a lot better with 2 memory modules and aren't nearly as good with 4.
> 
> 
> Send me a PM and I'll send you some bios screen shots of my P5B when I get the chance.  My E8400 runs 24/7 at 4 GHz and has been as high as 4500 MHz with only air cooling.  Very stable system once all the voltages are right.



Thanks unclewebb,

I have had this MB for over two years and ran it with 2 gig (2 sticks) slower ram and the P4. I recently upgraded to the HyperX 4 gig (2 sticks) and am looking to get the q6600 soon. (I just piece it together when I get the $$$) I do a lot of video transcoding on this machine and want better speeds then what I get now. I have never done any oc'n besides the built in AI windows tool (all automatic- the dummy system as I call it) 
I belive I have adequate cooling, I have a large aftermarket fan standing up blowing right out the back of the case with the help of 4 80mm fans two front, two rear pulling and pushing air through the case. I have a thermaltake 600 PSU and minimal cards and HD's (all my media resides on my WHS)

I would love some screen shots of the bios, cause I get pretty lost when it comes to that kind of stuff. I found another site that had ton's of screenshots but it was older bios version (I have the latest)

Probably not worth it till I get the new CPU though...


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm using the most recent 12.36 bios without any problems.  They finally got the ability to resume from Stand By working properly with the last update.  I just swapped out my Q6600 - G0 and put my E8400 back in.  The P5B likes the dual core chips more than the Quads.  I didn't really push my Q6600 too hard but it needed too much voltage beyond about 3200 MHz.

I'll try to post a bios screen shot within a day which shows what my E8400 likes.  When I first started overclocking I had some random re-boots, usually at very light load but a little bit of extra chipset voltage really fixed that problem.

Send me a PM if I forget the pics.


----------



## firewater88 (Sep 13, 2008)

for moderate oc'in do you recomend the quad or the dual? I don't plan on pushing it very hard.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 13, 2008)

If you do a lot of video transcoding and if the software you use takes advantage of a Quad then go for that.  I found that I was rarely using any software that takes advantage of a Quad so the Dual Core was the best choice for me.

I think most Q6600 - G0 CPUs should have no problem running at 3000 to 3200 MHz on a P5B and an average E8400 should do at least 3800 MHz.  You don't have to push either of these chips very hard to get some decent results on this old board.  The key is to manually set the voltages, especially the core voltage.  This board is way too generous with additional voltage when on the AUTO settngs.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's some very basic settings that my E8400 runs reliably at 4005 MHz with:












The end result is an easy and Prime stable 4 GHz.  (445 MHz x 9.0)  This CPU needs more core voltage than most but it's been a good performer with one 4500 MHz SuperPi 1M - 10.328s suicide run under its belt with a Tuniq Tower for cooling.  

It's also been over 110C during testing without a heatsink and continues to perform well so I can't complain.

These are just basic settings to get one heading in the right direction.  The PCI Express and Clock Synchronization can be locked to fixed values if you like.  Spread Spectrum doesn't seem to matter too much.  

I only use Micron D9 based memory and a setting of 2.15 volts has been good for long term reliability.  Going over 2.25 volts has always ended in trouble for me.

Use as little core voltage as you can get away with while maintaining Prime stability.  I did the pencil mod which was simple and tightened up the difference between idle and full load core voltage to zero.  For 45nm processors that don't like a lot of voltage, I think this is a worth while 30 second upgrade.  It was so simple my daughter wanted to get in there and do some coloring too! 

FSB Termination = 1.20 to 1.30 volts

NB VCore = 1.45 to 1.55 volts (I've used 1.55 for a LONG time without hurting anything and that gives good stability.  The cooler with the heatpipe on it works good.  Far better than the P965 Gigabyte DS3.  I removed the cooler and straightened it out so it sits nice and flat now and used a bit of AS5 to keep it happy.  It was sitting at an angle originally and only touching the northbridge on one corner.

SB VCore = 1.60 volts (same as above)

ICH Chipset voltage = 1.215 volts (using the highest value is important for this one)

Memory Timings: CL5-5-5-15 or CL5-5-5-18 are good to get started with.  I get better stability by using conservative DDR2-890 memory speeds and then I tighten up the timings to CL4-4-4-12.  Use Everest to keep an eye on memory bandwidth.  The more bandwidth the better but don't sacrifice reliability to get it because it's not ultra important.  There's not a lot of real world difference between DDR2 at 950 with CL4 timings or really high memory speeds with CL5 timings so use whatever works best.

I've used and seen 6,42,10,10,10,11 for the rest of the timings.  I'm presently using 6,42,6,10,6,11 but I can't exactly remember why.  I've never been able to find any significant or measurable changes in real performance even after changing some of these settings significantly.  I think setting Write to Precharge Delay did improve stability during some test when I set it to 11 a long time ago.

Static Read Control was set to Faster for the screen shot because I thought it looked good.  I think it's normally on AUTO.  No big change in performance.

Concentrate on getting some MHz out of your CPU at a reasonable temperature and then come back and see if you can get some additional performance by playing around with the memory.  You'll gain more by doing things this way and you won't hit a pre-mature wall because your memory settings were too aggressive to start with.

Here's how it looked during initial testing:





When winter returns I'll see if it's suffered any degradation during the summer.  To pass Intel Burn Test during the summer with the CPU fan on low I needed to drop it down to 4005 MHz.


----------

